# Classical Secret - Bowden, Brahms, Bach - £10



## London Music Events (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind us posting this concert on here!

*As part of its 10th birthday celebrations, London Music Masters is joining forces with creative partners London Contemporary Orchestra and former LMM Award Holder violinist Hyeyoon Park to present an exclusive, immersive musical experience. Classical Secret is a new concept in music performance, fusing a love of experimentation with a passion for quality. The performance is split across two spaces in the intimate 1901 Arts Club (the venue holds just 50 people) using live programme notes and 'surprise' performances in the bar.

If you love trying new things and are intrigued by a touch of mystery, then Classical Secret is for you. What we can tell you is that the music will be amazing featuring award-winning british composers and classics from some of the greats of history.

For £10 a select audience will be treated to an immersive musical experience in a unique setting, as well as a glass or two of prosecco to help celebrate!*

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/classical-secret-bowden-brahms-bach-tickets-45098588091

Hope to see you there!


----------

